# Jersey



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Has anyone taken their M/H to Jersey. It looks as though it is quite an expensive exercise, when I Google "Caravan sites in Jersey" only one comes up at St Martin which is £8 per person per night plus £2 hook up - for 4 of us thats £34 per night. We also have to get a permit to allow us to drive around the island. 

We have been told that we book the site and they have to arrange the ferry and the permit. A week looks as though it could cost between £400 & £500 not including food, entertainment, admission to attractions etc. A tad expensive!!!!!!!!!!

Is there enough on the island to make it a worthwhile visit? Anyone been and have they any suggestions?

Brian


----------



## 103173 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Brian, Ive never motorhomed in Jersey but Ive had a few holidays there. Before motorhome life I hoteled it. The island is beautiful and has some lovely beaches. It is only recently I think that camping on the island has been allowed. There are some very interesting places to visit, like the war museum, the zoo etc. St Helier is the largest town and there is some good shopping. Also their gold and booze is tax free. I liked the island but it might not be to everyones taste. Also the weather is much like ours. Sylvia


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian,

I agree with Sylvia's comments about Jersey, plenty too see and you don't have to travel far to see it.

Have a look through the Jersey website (you may have already, but just in case) check the festivals on the site "BATTLE OF THE FLOWERS" We have never seen this but the people we spoke to on our many trips there always raved about this festival...it is in high season though :wink:

http://www.jersey.com/index.asp?bhcp=1

MHS...Rob


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been their and seen the Battle of the flowers, excellent visual festival, the only thing i think i would comment on is the size if the island, for a Motorhome the roads are narrow in the main, very much Devon like.
Geo


----------



## 100614 (Aug 20, 2006)

a couple more web sites for you:-

www.jerseycamping.com
www.camping-and-caravanning.co.uk (search for Channel Islands)

a beautiful island , plenty to see and do (there again i am biased as i live here!!)

expensive to get on and off the island for us (£450 return to the UK and £220 return to France for a 6 metre motorhome) however booking through the campsite may allow you to get a better deal , also look at Condor Ferries website for any special offers

Regards

Greybeard


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Brian
We used to visit Jersey every year for 1 week because we all loved it so much but haven't been back there for a while now so this could all be at bit out of date. My hubby does keep up date with financial stuff over there for work purpose and there have been a lot of changes - especially in connection with tourism.

Years ago they did not welcome motorhomes or caravans particularly - bit snobby. You had to remain on the campsites, now they have had to relax the rules. Lots of hotels have been pulled down to make way for housing which they are desperate for. The one thing that has never changes (IMO) and that is the cost of holidays there. It has always been expensive, they take the attitude it keeps the riff raff away and if you don't like it tough. I don't know if you can book package holidays there now but at one time they didn't exist.

The good points - and they do outweigh the bad points....It is a very beautiful little island with sensational scenery, that changes around every corner. The food is fantastic, restaurants generally really clean and high quality produce used. It used to be mainly Portugese or I should say people from Madeira who worked there in the hospitality trades and they were wonderful but like a lot of places these people have been replaced by (I think) Eastern European workers and it seems to change the whole experience. Not saying anything bad about them but its just not the same.

We hired a minibus one year to ferry around all the OAP's in our family for a holiday get together and some of the narrow roads proved impossible to get down - and Richard knows Jersey like the back of his hand. I still want to go back just to see the old places we love so much again but do beware of the problems with a larger motorhome. The weather can be glorious but it can also be foul, so long as you go forewarned I think you wont be disappointed. Personally I would not go anywhere near the Island at height of tourist times, go May or September and dont fall for the Flower festival stuff its over rated. One year we went all the floats were made from paper flowers :lol: 

Sorry if this sounds negative - not meant to honest! But its like everyone thinking that all the pubs in Ireland have live genuine Irish music playing every night and feel free to bring your banjo and join in :roll: 

Let me know if you intend to go and when you thinking of and if we can we only too pleased to try and help. I think there is a chap on here who lives in Jersey (or there used to be), sorry Greybeard, just spotted your address  was thinking of another member tho.

Good Luck

Maura


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you to each of you for your replies. We will have to sit down now and consider if we might be better giving the island a miss with the motorhome, possibly just incorporating a two day flying visit while staying on a site on the South coast. By staying in a B & B certainly it would be the cheaper way of seeing the island.


----------

